
This Sure Looks A Lot Like Facebook’s Project Spartan - domino
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/28/this-sure-looks-a-lot-like-facebooks-project-spartan-screenshots/
======
atmz
When this is done, do you think Facebook will stop supporting/remove their
native apps from the Apple/Android app stores?

It's the logical thing to do, but the user outcry will be incredible; they'll
probably just stop releasing and wait for people to slowly leave. (and will
this ever see the light of day - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3040225>
? Doubtful)

~~~
lenn0x
why would they remove them? Just update the application with an embedded
safari to the HTML5 version?

------
ericflo
Hmm, the "Authenticated Referrals" stuff the docs talk about sound really
useful.

~~~
ccorda
FB already has a web version of Authenticated Referrals (recently released I
believe):

[https://developers.facebook.com/docs/beta/authentication/#re...](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/beta/authentication/#referrals)

~~~
ericflo
Nice!

------
drivebyacct2
A few signs point to Hulu here. What is the possibility of Facebook buying
Hulu? At the very least a strong(er) partnership seems to be growing.

